# Faster steeping



## hands (10/10/14)

i have not tried this but see no reason why it wont speed up the process

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/10/14)

Nice find @hands! Brilliant idea! I don't have an oscillating tool so I think I'm going to try this with a drill

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke187 (10/10/14)

neat idea, I was thinking of making something similar but out of an old electric toothbrush. I have have been using u milk frothier, and while it works for DIY juice I think this idea with the sander can work nice for ready made juice that still needs to steep.

Great find

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (10/10/14)

that milk frothier sounds like a good idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (10/10/14)

And since its summer, keep cool and mix away

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hands (10/10/14)

Smoke187 said:


> And since its summer, keep cool and mix away



lol 

saver idea might be to use a small pc fan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/10/14)

I tried this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (11/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I tried this


did it work? 
i think these might work for mixing and not so much steeping.


----------



## rogue zombie (11/10/14)

hands said:


> did it work?
> i think these might work for mixing and not so much steeping.



I think so. 

I mixed some glycerine into some DYI Totally Wicked juice that was just too sweet for me. 

It seems to have toned down and mixed up all together nicely.

It also generates a bit of warmth in the process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (11/10/14)

Lol and my company sales the tool in the 1st video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/10/14)

dr phil said:


> Lol and my company sales the toolin the 1st video



What is it actually used for?
How much is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (11/10/14)

Well sanding cuting, polishing I can get them for R1000

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (11/10/14)

dr phil said:


> Well sanding cuting, polishing I can get them for R1000



Ah okay. Thought it might be for something like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

